# Where to Dive, Fish, Lobster & Spear in the Keys



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

Hi All,

For anyone planning a trip to hunt in The Keys there is a new resource for figuring out where to go, the rules and regs, diagrams showing clearly where you can and cannot spear. There is nothing like it on the web!


The Keys Reef GPS Numbers

Upper Keys Reef Diagrams

Middle Keys Reef Diagrams

Lower Keys Reef Diagrams


----------

